# How to run Win9x based games in Win 7?



## theroyalviceroy (May 15, 2010)

There is a game TankTics relased in 1999, which runs on win 95 and 98 OS with DirectX 6.0 support.

I can't run this game in my new Windows 7 (64 bit) home premium edition.

Can any one help me to get the workaround to run this application.

I tried the compatibility option but no luck. am getting "Incorrect version of Directx!" err

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nims11 (May 17, 2010)

install win 95 in a virtual machine and then install dx6 in it and then play ur games


----------



## theroyalviceroy (May 17, 2010)

Yes, I did install Win98 using Sun Virtual Box. Still No luck... Same "Incorrect version of Directx!" err Coming


----------



## CA50 (May 17, 2010)

if that is  a dos based game then you can try a DOS emulator


----------



## theroyalviceroy (May 17, 2010)

It is not DOS based game. If any one want to try this game, please download from the following URL . 

*www.fileplanet.com/11547/10000/fileinfo/Tanktics

It is a good game. Please let me know if any one succeeded running this game with a work around in WIN 7.


----------



## theroyalviceroy (May 19, 2010)

Common Guys, lets try downloading the game and let me know if it is successful


----------



## Rox (Jun 4, 2010)

Use This. Emulates Old Dos games to run in New versions of Windows.


----------

